# freebsd-update install second time "///proc: operation not supported"



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 14, 2018)

Upgrading my workstation. Went through all the procedures. Rebooted after first `freebd-install`. Did the required second `freebsd-install` from the terminal right after boot instead of going into i3 wm and got this:


```
Installing updates...install: chown 0.0 ///proc: Operation not supported
Install: chmod 555 ///proc: Operation not supported
```


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 14, 2018)

I didn't mention that the console just hung at that point. I let it sit there while I posted this. When I went back to it, it was at the command prompt and telling me to upgrade ports/pkgs and I have a lot of them which might explain the "hang". I don't know what the error above is telling me but I'm reinstalling all ports and we'll see where it goes.

I'm leaving this here in case anyone sees the same thing.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 27, 2018)

I guess I should update this and say that, yes, everything was fine and I'm happily running 12.0-RELEASE.


----------

